# DuraVent DVL to SuperVent Chimney???  Help....



## ckdeuce (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok....  Picked up a new Hearthstone Mansfield yesterday.  I have a SuperVent through wall chimney setup.  I bought DuraVent DVL double wall stove pipe with the stove.  I bought the DVL stove top collar, one pice of telescoping DVL stove pipe, and one 90 degree elbow of DVL.  Now.....  How do I connect that DVL to the wall thimble.  The adapter (on the wall) that plugs into the first section of chimney is made to connect to single wall stove pipe.  If I try to connect the DVL to it, it just slides into the DVL section as far as I want and does not seal.  Any suggestions??

Thanks
Chris


----------



## ckdeuce (Oct 7, 2009)

A bump because I could really use some help with this.  I don't want to cause any safety issues.  Please help if you can.


----------



## daryl (Oct 7, 2009)

This is a ongoing problem.Dura Vent only wants there pipe hooked up using there close clearance connector (CCC).And since their CCC only hooks up too their supports and thimbles you have too make the call. Three screws will do the trick but not according to Dura Vent.


----------



## ckdeuce (Oct 7, 2009)

Daryl said:
			
		

> This is a ongoing problem.Dura Vent only wants there pipe hooked up using there close clearance connector (CCC).And since their CCC only hooks up too their supports and thimbles you have too make the call. Three screws will do the trick but not according to Dura Vent.



Thanks D.  Any worries about the heat between the two walls of the double pipe?  The outer layer of pipe will just rest against the wall thimble and I am worried about the heat causing issues.  I guess that it won't be any hotter than what single wall would be.......


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 22, 2010)

How did this work out? I might need to do this into a supervent ceiling support box. 

Has anyone tried to use a Simpson DV-8674 (Close clearance connector) into the supervent pipe? Wondering if it fits at all.


----------



## ckdeuce (Jan 22, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> How did this work out? I might need to do this into a supervent ceiling support box.
> 
> Has anyone tried to use a Simpson DV-8674 (Close clearance connector) into the supervent pipe? Wondering if it fits at all.



I called Simpson and they were very helpful.  Bottom line "Just connect them and use three screws and you are all set"  That's what I did and it has been perfect.  No worries...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 23, 2010)

This was using the single wall adaptor for the supervent?


----------



## ckdeuce (Jan 23, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> This was using the single wall adaptor for the supervent?



Yep.  Single wall adaptor fits into the inner wall of the double wall pipe and then I used three screws.  It fit loose and when I talked to Simpson about that, he said that there was no need to worry about the loose fir because the exhaust would follow the path of least resistance.  I did use some high temp sealant for my own piece of mind, but he stressed that it was not needed.  The outer piece of the double wall does not lock into anything, it just kind of ends.  I can add a pic or two when I get home this afternoon if you like.  It's no problem...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 23, 2010)

No pics needed, I know how it will work now. Might have to go to Menards and pick up the single wall adaptor if this guy has us install a stove for him. Thanks for the info.


----------

